# Mazzer Mini E Type A



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Really liking the idea of the Mazzer Mini E Type A at the moment! I know I shouldn't but can't help it! lol

Who here has one? Recommended? In hindsight would you have gone for a different grinder?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been looking at Super Jollys on eBay.

You can easily pick one up for £200, some even have newly replaced burrs.

Definitely worth looking at.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got one, and my love/hate relationship with it has been well documented here. At the end of the day you are paying a huge premium for an electronic timer, which, in my opinion, is use to neither man nor monkey.

Time over again I'd take a Super Jolly any day of the week (and you can get them new for £466 - or keep an eye on A1 Coffee who seem to get used ones in and sell them with a warranty for under £200).

The newer version of he Mini-e with the electronic timer may be a better option, but I'd still go for a doser. The trouble with any electronically timed grinder is once you change the coarseness of the grind you have to adjust the timer - think about it - it takes longer to grind the same weight of beans into finer grounds than it does coarser.

I reckon that the Mini-e costs around £519? For an extra hundred you can walk away with an Anfim Super Caimano with it's magic 75mm burrs and a doser that throws the fluffiest grinds I've come across. But, if a Mini-e really floats your boat, hang around because if the deal I'm working on comes off mine may be on the market soon. ;>)))


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just have the Mini Doser/Timer and I simply adore it, I guess for some it would seem that the super jolly is a better option but i have yet to get in a situation at home where the Mini isn't more than capable. I certainly won't be swapping it for an electronic, digital or otherwise. Save yourself £100 or so and get a Mini or Super Jolly with a good old fashioned doser!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> I've got one, and my love/hate relationship with it has been well documented here. At the end of the day you are paying a huge premium for an electronic timer, which, in my opinion, is use to neither man nor monkey.
> 
> Time over again I'd take a Super Jolly any day of the week (and you can get them new for £466 - or keep an eye on A1 Coffee who seem to get used ones in and sell them with a warranty for under £200).
> 
> ...


I've been reading that the anfim super caimano can leave up to 10g in the chute - did you notice that when you were using it? How would you deal with the 2-3 shots a day on it other than just wasting coffee purging it out before each shot?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Got to admit that the actual figure on retained grinds is news to me. However, I purge my grinder with a full 18g dose at the start of each day in any case. (These grids aren't completely wasted as I collect them in an open dish and put them in the fridge, where they collect other odours and keep the fridge perfectly sweet.)

But there's a retention issue with most grinders, and I reckon with the Mini-e it's at least 7g. And anyone who's convinced themselves that their grinder has NO retention should try this: run the grinder until it just appears empty (you'll hear the note change), then put a capful of Grindz in the throat/hopper and see how long it takes before pure Grindz comes out - because the initial running will push out retained coffee from delivery chute of the machine. And similarly, when you replace the Grindz with coffee beans, you'll be surprised at how long it can take before the coffee comes out untainted by the Grindz.

There's an additional, but less harmful, type of retention where the grinds get compacted inside the machine. I say less harmful because these form a sort of gasket and don't get dispensed. In the Mini-e, even after the machine has been run completely empty, there's a considerable quantity (I've never actually weighed how much) gets in the groove of the upper burr carrier, and more around the lower burr set. After each strip down I run a couple of doses through the grinder to fill up these areas again, in order that subsequent doses are accurate (ie, none of the grinds are used in filling up the voids left by the clean-out)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Regarding retention, I heard recently that Roburs retain 100g!! Hence John Gordon getting funny looks from judges when he did a 100g purge in a competition set.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, Mike - you've just made me tear up my Lottery-Win-Wish-List. ;>)))


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

I love my Mini A with the electronically timed dosing. I'm not sure if it's available yet. I imported mine from Germany. The price on German ebay was less than the company's own website. Loo for pics I've posted elsewhere. I don't bother flushing out the retained coffee unless it has been sitting for a couple of days. The grind quality is fantastic, although I have Super Jolly burrs in mine.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a Caimano so just 64mm burrs, but I do believe it retains around 10g. I shall check later and report back.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you remove the Mini-E's grid and finger guard then you can leave 0.01g in the shute....you can brush it all out whilst grinding!

Thats what I do..Ive turned my funnel into a doserless doser with a clever mod. Pics to follow ; )


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> ....you can brush it all out whilst grinding!


One step too far for me Gary! I think weighing each dose out before grinding is enough for me!

I thought that the grid was an essential to prevent clumping - do you get away OK without it?

But your mods do back up what I've come to think of the Mini-e - a very nice piece of kit, but with major flaws and grossly overpriced compared to the standard Mini or the SJ. If they did the standard Mini with 64mm burrs they could be onto a real winner with the home market, given that the SJ is just a bit too big to win wife-approval-certification in most domestic kitchens.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

vintagecigarman said:


> One step too far for me Gary! I think weighing each dose out before grinding is enough for me!
> 
> I thought that the grid was an essential to prevent clumping - do you get away OK without it?
> 
> But your mods do back up what I've come to think of the Mini-e - a very nice piece of kit, but with major flaws and grossly overpriced compared to the standard Mini or the SJ. If they did the standard Mini with 64mm burrs they could be onto a real winner with the home market, given that the SJ is just a bit too big to win wife-approval-certification in most domestic kitchens.


The grid created too many'cubes' which even with WDT remained solid....without the grid you get low density fluffy 'chunks'...these land on my ''insert mod'' once fully ground and brushed the shute out I spin the ''insert mod'' and it de-chunks the chunks into fluffy clump free powder. As the grinder settles down after 1000 odd shots these 'chunks' become less and less dense, I can see a time in the near future when I wont need the ''insert mod'' at all.

In an ideal world I would be running a Mazzer Royal for espresso and a Tanzania for brewed. This is reality - cellotape and string Mini-e and a battered old Porlex for brewed : (


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, I really like mine and have had little problem with the electronic dose adjustment. Obviously you have to change the dose adjustment screw as you change the grind but I find with little effort I get it close enough.

I like the look of it too, it sits nicely and unobtrusively in the kitchen.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Slighty off topic but where do you put the beans in this grinder, it has no hopper?










There are literally so many SJ on eBay its only a matter of time till I buy one.

Is it possible to remove the doser on them? I really like the shiny dosing chute on the Mini E.

Could I rig one on a 2nd hand SJ?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Like you say - loads of SJs on ebay, but boy, are there some real old clunkers amongst them! Usually being sold by people who don't have a clue what they are selling, and are likely to have seen a fair bit of abuse. I know that they are largely bullet proof, but there are a lot that will need more TLC than just a new set of burrs - springs missing from dosers etc. I am always wary of sellers who point out what is wrong and how much the bits will cost. If it's as easy as that, why don't they fix it before selling. Would you buy a guitar from someone who couldn't be bothered to change a broken string?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Slighty off topic but where do you put the beans in this grinder, it has no hopper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bulk grinder, not an espresso grinder. Lift the lid and scoop it in. Some shops use them for single serve brewed coffee but it's fairly overkill for that.

SJ can be made doserless with a kit from Coffee Hit. £165. People have made their own from coke bottles.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The price of the Mazzer conical dispensers is just crazy - no wonder they charge such a premium price for the 'e' versions of their grinders. Being a simple soul, I would have thought that a doser, with all the fiddly-diddly bits and springs etc would be a lot more expensive to make and fit than a simple funnel and fifty pence worth of electronic timer switch, but obviously I'm wrong. It's a world gone mad!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Completely agree


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the sound of a plastic bottle based solution









How to reduce static though...


----------



## Finsternis83 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a brand new Mini E type A and chose this one because I read a lot of good reviews.

However, I am quite disappointed to see all these cubes and how slow the grinder is.

They say you should not run it for longer than 20sec before leaving it to rest for another 30sec...

With my grind setting and the timer for a double dose set to 20sec, I only get around 15 grams in my basket.

Where is all the rest ? Behind the grid I suppose... Maybe I will consider getting rid of it soon and pimp the funnel/chute to avoid static.

Regarding speed, I've read that you can switch the original Mini E burrs with the SJs.

Some posts on the Internet tell me that it is worth it but it seems that nobody has enough hindsight to assure that it doesnt hurt the engine with time.

Any thoughts, opinion or advice ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there and welcome, where were these reviews ?

People who have far more nous and experience in grinders than me on here, will tell you that it clumps alot due to static , the doser version does not suffer from these problems as much . You can I believe change the burrs out for Super Jolly ones , what difference this would make to grind time I could not quantify , as I have not used one.

If you bought it new personally I'd return it and buy a reconditioned grinder from a realiable source on here , you would get a lot more bang for your buck .

Edit just seen your in France so perhaps buying of here is out . I'd still look at other options though .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would agree with boots, if you are not happy I would return the grinder as not being fit for purpose (if your laws work similarly to here) I know a lot of people have issues with the Mini E.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Finsternis83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a brand new Mini E type A and chose this one because I read a lot of good reviews.
> 
> ...


My personal view = its a terrible grinder for the money. Its slow and hard to prevent channelling. I found the cup profile to be overly bright and unbalanced.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To provide a little balance to the above discussion I have a Mazzer Mini E- A. and I like it. As has been said there is not a lot of choice in doserless grinders particularly in smaller sizes. I did look at others including the Eureka 65 but it looked ungainly and over tall,also little information about them.

The Mini does suffer from static BUT it is very dependent on the beans. Having spoken to Mazzer they said it is a known problem with doserless grinders.

Members on the forum with "doser" grinders have problems with static and clumping but it is displaced by the flapper during dosing.

Once I have set the grind and adjusted the timer I can dose singles or doubles with accuracy. Depending on the bean it will dose into a neat pyramid suitable to be just tamped and produce a good accurate pour.

I have changed the burrs for a genuine set of S/Jollies ,I find the grind much quicker and equally as good as the originals.I have not had them in long enough to establish if the reduce static/clumping but in the cup it is most satisfying rich and luscious. (RAVE COLUMBIAN SUAREZ at the moment)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As a counterpoint to Frank's above, I have not had any issues with static or clumping with my Brasilia RR55-OD, I do recognise that in it's day it was a lot more expensive than a Mini-E but the way it throws the coffee into the funnel is much simpler than the Mazzer-E grinders use with a very thin metal flap in the way which breaks up clumps and stops static so I can't understand why the Mazzer's seem to suffer from this.


----------

